# Just returned from 3 month az & ca trip



## dreamin (Apr 7, 2015)

This year my 3 month winter getaway was in Arizona & California, with one week in Las Vegas.  I used RCI to reserve 13 consecutive weeks, although I did require 3 hotel night stays because of check-in dates.  My trip planning started 8 months out and my reservations were made with both OGS and my own web searches.  I travelled 8,500 miles during this time.  My worst experience was driving the I-5 in Southern Cali.  The resorts I stayed at in chronological order were Sheraton Desert Oasis in Scottsdale (first & last week), Worldmark Indio near Palm Springs, Lawrence Welk Resort Villas in Escondido, Seapointe in Carlsbad, Villa L'Auberge in Del Mar (2 weeks), HGVC at MarBrisa, Laguna Surf in Laguna Beach, Palm Springs Tennis Club Resort, Bluegreen Club 36 Resort in Las Vegas, and Westgate Painted Mountain in Mesa.  My absolute favourite was Villa L'Auberge and my least favourite was Worldmark Indio.  I've just submitted reviews and uploaded photos of these resorts to TUG.  One thing I hadn't anticipated or budgeted for was the occupancy tax or resort fees charged by 6 of the resorts.  This ranged from $48 to $124 per week for a total of $465!  These fees/taxes were not stated on my RCI confirmations.

S. Cali has some very scenic beaches with steep oceanside cliffs.  They don't have the expansive white sand beaches I experienced in Florida last winter.  Driving was a bit unnerving and I did learn the best times of day to venture onto the interstate, although I preferred doing most of my exploring locally on foot.  I brought my bike but didn't use it in CA because there were too many hills and the bike routes were on very busy major streets or highways.  I really enjoyed biking in Palm Springs and the Phoenix area.

Because of family issues, my husband was only able to join me for the last 2 weeks.  My sisters travelled with me for the month of January but for 6 weeks I was on my own.  That was a new experience for me and I have to admit that I enjoyed my freedom!

This was my first trip to California and I am always excited to  see new places.  But I don't plan to return to CA because I really did not enjoy the high volumes of traffic and some crazy drivers.  The high cost of living and additional timeshare fees are other factors.

Now it's time to start thinking about next winter.  Suggestions anyone?


----------



## MuranoJo (Apr 8, 2015)

That sounds like such a neat trip!  I'll have to go check out your reviews (and thanks for posting them).  Especially neat that you were comfy traveling on your own for 6 weeks.

I'm curious, did this take a lot of TPUs that you'd saved up for some time?
I have quite a stockpile growing and, if not for the dog, this would be so tempting.

Sorry, no suggestions for next year as we normally just head out for a week or so to a warmer climate in HI, MX, or the Caribbean.  I'm sure other Tuggers who've done this long-term t/s'ing will chime with good suggestions.  (But I bet you could do this in MX if you'd like.)


----------



## puppymommo (Apr 8, 2015)

Were all these exchanges?


----------



## b2bailey (Apr 8, 2015)

When I read your list of resorts I was impressed with the caliber of most and said 'yes, yes' to all but Bluegreen in Las Vegas and Worldmark in Indio. Not that either of those are 'bad' resorts but they are located in areas with better choices. Villa L'Auberge is still on my wish list. I am curious about transportation. Did you rent a car for the entire period?


----------



## dreamin (Apr 8, 2015)

I have 2 RCI Points accounts and had carried over some Points from 2014; used 2015 Points; and rented some additional Points.  The total Points I exchanged for the 12 weeks was 326,540.  These were all 1 bedroom units, except for a 2 bedroom at Welk, Seapointe and Bluegreen, and a studio at MarBrisa.  It was off-season for CA so the Point values are less than peak summer weeks.  Four of the weeks were reserved as Instant Exchanges for the bargain price of 7500 Points each.  This is always a bit of a gamble but I make sure I have the majority of my reservations made before leaving home and then I fill in the blanks with these last minute bookings.  It's the best way to make my Points stretch.  I did this last winter as well when we spent 3 months in Florida.

Owners at Villa L'Auberge were surprised that I was able to reserve 2 weeks because most owners use their weeks and there are only 12 units at this resort.  I found this on RCI with a manual search so I guess it was just pure luck.  I don't plan to return to Worldmark Indio or Bluegreen in Vegas as I agree that there are better options.

I drove our own vehicle, a Toyota Highlander Hybrid.  I was very impressed with the gas mileage on the Hybrid.....8500 miles travelled; total cost for fuel $654.  CA had the most expensive gas, up to $1/gallon more than most other states.  It's a long drive from Canada but this is the most economical way for our budget.

Our devalued Canadian dollar and RCI's recent increase to their reservation fees for Canadians (now $289), is certainly going to effect our budget and plans next winter.


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 8, 2015)

My hero!  How are you able to take off for that amount of time?  Retired?

I'd love to travel like that on an annual basis in about 10 years.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 8, 2015)

This sounds like a great trip for us to try in a year or two.  Rick's retiring 5/16, next month, and a trip like yours would be ideal for us, especially by car, as you did.  Renting cars for that much time would get expensive.  

We love our old Toyota Avalon for getting around town and are looking forward to a long trip in the car.  Last road trip was Branson and Orlando in that same car, June of 2003.  Going from timeshare to timeshare sounds fun to me.  

My only concern is our cats, and we might have to wait until they are no longer an issue.  As long as they are healthy and doing well (they are 14 now), we won't be going on such a trip.  I cannot believe cats keep us from traveling.  It's such an odd reason.  

Ace, you must be a tad younger than we are.  :rofl:


----------



## tashamen (Apr 9, 2015)

rickandcindy23 said:


> My only concern is our cats, and we might have to wait until they are no longer an issue.  As long as they are healthy and doing well (they are 14 now), we won't be going on such a trip.  I cannot believe cats keep us from traveling.  It's such an odd reason.



Not odd at all.   We have one remaining 18 year old cat and we won't consider a long trip now either as long as she is with us.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 9, 2015)

That trip sounds great and that is what free time (called Retirement) and timeshare is all about.

Please continue to enjoy your life.


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 9, 2015)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Ace, you must be a tad younger than we are.



Maybe, I'm 52.  LOL - nothing makes me more jealous than people my age enjoying early retirement though.


----------



## presley (Apr 9, 2015)

dreamin, was the Villa L'auberge unit already remodeled while you were there? That particular unit # was slated for remodel over winter.


----------



## dreamin (Apr 9, 2015)

ace2000 - I'm 62 and a recently retired nurse.  After 30 years of hospital nursing, I worked my last shift on Christmas Eve.  Over the years I saw so much illness and death of people of all ages who didn't get a chance to live a full life.  Travel is my passion so I travel as much as my finances will allow because you just never know what tomorrow will bring.  I think pedro47 understands!

presley - L'Auberge was undergoing renovations while I was there.  The other building was completed and when I left they were going to start on my building, which was to be finished by the end of February.  The manager took me on a tour of the new units.  The door to the balcony was replaced with a wall-to-wall sliding door so that the ocean views were amazing.  The kitchen was totally renovated with new cabinets, granite countertops and stainless steel appliances.  Some of the living room furniture, lamps, ceiling fan, and bathroom fixtures were going to be updated.  The door was being fitted with a keyless entry system.  I was very happy with my un-renovated unit but the newly renovated ones certainly added a bit of luxury.


----------

